# How To Wash With ONR?



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm after some advice from you guys. Is washing with ONR the same as if I washing my usual way?

I'm writing a Winter Detailing article, and it hit me yesterday that I hadn't covered ONR. So I was wondering if someone could give me some pointers on how to use ONR....

You will be credited in the article if I use any information you provide.

Cheers,

Mat

:thumb:


----------



## SWF7Y (Oct 19, 2010)

Isn't this thread any help to you:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=190214


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

read that after I made this post LMAO


----------



## SWF7Y (Oct 19, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> read that after I made this post LMAO


 Always the way! :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

yup... I saw the thread, but expected it to be a review, so I thought "I'll post this, and read that after".... Turns out it has "instructions" in the thread :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Is that bigpickles thread? Certainly helped me. But I still can't get my head around it!


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

*Winter Washing with ONR*

The biggest hurdle to overcome with Winter vs ONR is salt, and this is where
the biggest judgement calls need to be made. ONR is really designed for the
balmy hills of California, rather than for use on UK roads. Nevertheless, it
is possible to adapt it successfully for winter washing here.

The biggest "leap of faith" is in believing in the technology that this product
brings. How can such a thin liquid hold all the muck in suspension and not 
inflict swirls? As many will testify, it just does! So, the next stage is to
put the product on the car and allow time for it to do its work. A small
garden spray bottle with ONR diluted at between 30 and 40 to 1 is your starting
point.

Spray one panel at a time and *leave it to dwell*. The way to test it is to 
apply another spray - if there is dirt movement, then it's ready. As stated,
the biggest judgement call is salt - don't try and beat the laws of physics,
you will need sufficient water to completely dilute it to a "scratch-free"
liquid. Using just 1 capful of ONR in a half-filled bucket of warm water,
initially drop the mixture from a few inches above, using a reasonably filled
grouting sponge over as wide an area of the panel as you can, again leaving
a few moments before the sponge touches the paint. Then, as gently as you can,
wipe the paintwork to rid it of the salt.

When the sponge goes back in the bucket, give it a good agitation to free
out the muck. It will fall safely to the bottom. It's a case of not being
in a rush. Replenishing the half-bucket is another judgement call only you
can make. I'd _not_ cut the corner and use full buckets, especially with
heavy salting!

In summer, you'd normally attempt to dry the panel, before going to the next.
Remember, ONR is "no rinse" and attempting to dry the car at this stage is 
not necessary and there's an increased risk of marring. However, if you're
intending to apply some QD protection, then the next stage is to spray ONR
from the garden sprayer once more and then gently wipe the panel dry with a
microfibre cloth, turning the cloth regularly. With ONR, I'd recommend folding
the cloth into 4 and then always use the folded side as the leading edge. At
no time is there any rubbing involved! The paint will be ready for a QD.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

[The biggest "leap of faith" is in believing in the technology that this product
brings. How can such a thin liquid hold all the muck in suspension and not 
inflict swirls? ]

_*How does ONR work?*

[The polymers in No Rinse have reactive groups that bond and trap dirt particles making the dirt particles virtually non-abrasive. They also bond to oily particles and emulsify them into water. The latter is equivalent to the cleaning action from soaps which also work by emulsifying oil particles into water. However, with soap there is no interaction with dirt. This is why adding No Rinse to a regular wash also helps protect the paint from dirt particles.

The No Rinse polymers also bond to all automotive surfaces and create a slick surface and act as a barrier to protect paint from marring. That is something that soap will not provide since surfactants in soaps have no affinity for painted or other automotive surfaces.

When you use 1 oz. of No Rinse in 1 or 2 gallons of water for your wash at the molecular level this provides hundreds of billions of polymer molecules to do what was said above. Additional product will not be necessary except if you are using tap water that contains high levels of minerals such as calcium hydroxide or silicates. In these cases some of the polymers will bond to these minerals and take them out of solution therefore more product might be necessary to compensate for this effect. This is another reason why adding No Rinse to regular car wash soap improves the results when using tap water. ] _- *David Ghodoussi - Optimum Polymer Technologies*

ONR works fine for a car with light to medium road dirt while Optimum Opti™ - Clean can be used on a car with several days of built- up road salt, dirt and grime. The reason is that Opti™ - Clean contains the same polymers as ONR that encapsulate dirt but at a much higher concentration, as well as additional polymers not used in ONR. A totally waterless wash that provides some surface protection and its ideal for a quick clean up or for use when there is no water available (apartments, condominiums, concours d'élégance or car shows) Simply spray Optimum Opti-Clean on any surface and wipe off with a plush microfiber towel till the area is clean and dry.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

that is 100% spot on! Not even any need for editing! cheers fella


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

In my previous post I've not mentioned washing wheels. For this task I prefer
to use CG Hose-Free Eco Wash (HFE) rather than ONR. Again, it's just a capful
of HFE in a half-bucket of warm water, but using a noodle mitt instead of the 
sponge. In winter, I'd probably start by spraying the wheels with ONR before 
_and_ after doing the bodywork, then wash the wheels last.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Alex S (May 16, 2007)

Always wanted to ask, is ONR wax friendly?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

wax freindly and leaves tiny bit protection of its own


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

As above, it's great on waxed or sealed cars, trim wheels, you name it. It's all i use now, a friend of mine has Optiseal on his white car, at the moment he's using ONR twice a week (the new car novelty hasn't worn off yet), he reckons it is much easier to clean and loves the Optimum products, they are the only products he has now.


----------



## ashg (Feb 25, 2008)

Not sure where ONR was designed for the
balmy hills of California, rather than for use on UK roads came from? It's made in Memphis :lol:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Take it the ONR differs from normal car shampoo?

Does it produce alot of suds?


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

ONR does not sud up. ONR lifts the dirt off the paintwork so that your mitt/sponge soaks up the lot and leaves the paintwork unscathed.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Been doin a lot of research about this on here, lots of reading etc

Ordered myself a sample size to try

But my main question is.

If time isn't an issue, is the ONR method unnecessary?

Is 2bm safer?

Lots of claims that ONR has very good dirt removal properties which got me thinking that it could potentially be better than a normal wash?


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Quick questions if I may

Why a sponge and not a noddle/sheepskin mitt?
Why ONR and not a proper waterless product like go-waterless?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Been doin a lot of research about this on here, lots of reading etc
> 
> Ordered myself a sample size to try
> 
> ...


1 question. No. You can also save water:thumb:
2. question. Yes. 2BM would be safer especially very dirt cars but light soiled car with good ONR washing technic is very safe.

Washing with ONR is not better than reqular good 2BM wash but it is still very good especially summer months. Highly recommended if you use normal wax or sealant.:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Matt_Nic said:


> Quick questions if I may
> 
> Why a sponge and not a noddle/sheepskin mitt?
> Why ONR and not a proper waterless product like go-waterless?


peeps prefer different media you can also use a microfibre if i remember

tbh dont believe in waterless washes yet to be convinced


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Try it Alan i was gob smacked.........

http://www.fiatforum.com/car-care/2...an-your-car-if-you-live-flat.html#post2965607

had to give pete some credit ;-)


----------

